# Doves in need of home



## dove_love (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi my name is Tiffany and am new to Pigeon talk but no new to pigeons and doves.I dont know if this is the right place to post this....but I'm in Maine and have been looking for a rescue for pigeons/doves for months. I have four doves that I am looking to rehome because I don't have the time to care for them the way i would like them to be cared for, anymore. I currently own 14 birds. Five of them are cockatiels, i have one fancy fantail pigeon and 8 collared doves. I have contacted some rescues in Maine but none of them except doves. If anyone is aware of a rescue close by or knows some one that is looking for pet doves feel free to email me at [email protected]. I can send pictures of the ones for adoption and info on them. It seems there are very few of them in the new england area and no one knows of any bird rescue that accepts doves. Any help will be greatly appreciated. thanks
Tiffany


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I've asked a friend in your area if she can help .. Let's see what we might be able to do.

Terry


----------



## dove_love (Jun 15, 2010)

Thank you. *waits patiently*


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

well, I wish I could help, but I can't. Maybe one of the humane societies/shelters? I can't take any birds, have to get rid of mine as it is (well, everyone but B.B.), due to health issues. Wish I could be of more help.


----------

